# 1st scan Down Regging? Egg Sharer at Lister x



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies i have my 1st scan for tomorrow as my AF arrived Tuesday and i have been on the spray now for 6 days, what do i need to expect and what are they looking for?  Will i be able to start stimming if my lining is thin enough or do they like to keep u on the spray for longer.  I'm a egg sharer with the Lister.

Any advice would be grateful, seems so long ago i did my 1st IVF and i cant remember what all the scans are for .

Thanks and hugs

shye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Shye

I was on spray for 6 days then had my baseline scan and started stimming the  same day. They just check ur ovaries have shut  down enough then get u on stimms. hopefully ul start tomorrow!!!

Hope this helps.

Alexia x


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh thats sounds promising, im so excited now 

Thanks xxxx

shyex


----------



## midwifedee (Jan 2, 2007)

Dear Shye,
Our wishes go to you both hoping that this is the one for you.
I am on the waiting list at the Lister as an egg recipient and without ladies like yourself life for us women who need eggs is worthless.
If you are unsure about any stage in your process please contact your donor nurse team who should give you any advice needed. Every cycle is different so don't expect yourself to remember everything. I have had 7 treatments now and can tell you, you forget things quickly so ask question nd than you will get an answer.
Hoping all goes well for you in this cycle and also to the lucky recipient that you will be helping, only wish we could have been matched with you..
Dee... at lister


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

midwifedee

welcome to the egg-share board  

just got to ask - are you the lady from the IVF programme a child against all odds?   

if you are i so admire what you've been through and especially with your job etc - so glad you're trying again - sending you   for a good match

ritz.


----------



## midwifedee (Jan 2, 2007)

Dear Ritz,

yes you have identified me as the lady in green and white stripes, with the chickens, rolling countryside to walk her dogs in, a lovely home that we are expanding in hope to fill, work done by ourselves but as DH Tim said, still nothing to fill it and "Empty".


(Tony: Request moved elsewhere )


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dee,
i have sent you a pm hun.

ritz.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

are you the lady from tv then  wow.......
all going well should be on pill next cycle at lister


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Dee i have sent u a PM hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxx

shye x


----------

